# Cabled Vest (knit)



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

The HP LoveVest is based on the character Cthulu from HP Lovecraft's famous books. It is the first in a series of Literature inspired knits that I will be releasing over the rest of 2014. This is an intermediate-advanced knit that features cables and cheeky little cut-outs at the shoulder that form bows. It is available in sizes Small-XXXL. The pattern is available in my Ravely Shop for $3.99USD.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hp-lovevest


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting pattern :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and model.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the cabling and structure of this vestxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful vest! I love all the cable work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful, wonderful design!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful,i have put it on my to do list.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love the cables!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Fab top. Love the cables.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the design. Just beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely cable work!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. love the cable work..xo


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I really like the vest, but could you knit me a pair of the red shoes?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

vest and model very pretty - good job


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow ! I just love the cabling. What a superb vest.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Great vest! And I love your hair!

Hazel


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

love this!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice-quite unique - may have to go into my qu!e


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful design! HP Lovecraft wrote some awsome books!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful vest and model... thanks so much for sharing....


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is amazing. I know the cable work took a lot of math calculations and designing.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks  It's actually my good friend's hair and I'll pass the complement along to her. She's my go to model because that hair looks good in everything


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow - stunning use of cables!


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

I love to cable, but haven't seen anything quite like this before. Its beautiful. Great job!!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, great. I really love it.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

wow, love the green and a gorgeous vest!


----------

